# tank rack return plumbing



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi guys, I've been monitoring GTAAquaria for a few months now, but this is my first post.

I am planing a rack roughly 36'' wide x 84'' High with different size tanks. My question is on the best way to plumb the return line. Should I have the return travel up to the top first, into the various tanks along the top and then down into the various tanks in the other levels, or should I run the line up to the top tanks and have them drain into the tanks immediately below and so on?


Thanks for help.


----------

